# 2013 blue wave pure bay



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 2200 PURE BAY IS IN GOOD SHAPE HAS A MERCURY 150 2012 MODEL WITH 600 HOURS POWER POLE, BOARDING LADDER, LOWRANCE GPS/ FISH FINDER, BIMINI TOP, PLENTY ROOM READY TO FISH ASKING $ 29,999.99:texasflag

SO HURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TO SEE THIS BOAT TODAY

[email protected]

361-229-5402 CELL

361-758-2140 WORK


----------

